# "Fluffy" feathers



## Damo (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi.. 
I'm not sure how to really describe these feathers apart from "fluffy".. They first started appearing on her chest, but seem to now be spreading.. She still seems happy as larry - i.e. talking to the birds outside, on the tv, and even the vacuum.. 
Her behavior hasn't changed at all either.. she's still as stange as ever.


----------



## Damo (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry the photos are sideways


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think its what its called down feathers which can easy rubbed of using your hands or blow gently ( i do this with lucky when she wont let me touch her)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure they can easy be wiped off using your hand or blow gently if she wont let you
Im sure its just loose feathers (down feathers i think they are called) if not she has a lovely sweater lol 
The feathers do look like down feathers to me, im sure others might tell you different when they come on


----------



## Damo (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool - thanks for your suggestions.. I'll give that a try tomorrow morning and we'll see how I go..


----------

